# Amy Bedford-CPC Medical Coder



## akbedford (Sep 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone new of any companies for brush-up courses on medical coding for physician coding and for ICD-10?

Thanks 
Amy


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 2, 2011)

this is a website with some good info. www.theicd10.com there is also an ICD-10 forum farther down in the AAPC list


----------

